# Anyone ever heard of these?



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,

I came across these pieces of orchestral music:

1. Bagatelle Overture composed by Rixner
2. Teufelstanz [Devil's Dance] composed by Hellmesberger

Does anyone know where i can get hold of performances of these pieces on cd as they seem quite rare. They are both by German composers and as far as i know where written sometime in the 1900's.

any help with thanks
scott


----------

